# 7 cách trang trí tường cực độc đáo và tiết kiệm



## vykhanh123 (27/12/21)

7 cách trang trí tường cực độc đáo và tiết kiệm Những cách trang trí tường dưới đây giúp bạn có được một bức tường bắt mắt lại không quá tốn kém. Bạn muốn tiết kiệm tiền bằng cách tự tay trang trí tường bằng những tác phẩm ấn tượng thay vì đi mua những tác phẩm nghệ thuật đắt tiền ngoài kia? Vậy thì cùng bắt tay vào trang trí cho bức tường nhà bạn thôi nào! Chẳng cần phải tìm nguyên liệu đâu xa, xung quanh bạn hẳn sẽ có rất nhiều món đồ có thể giúp bức tường nhà bạn trở nên bắt mắt. Chỉ cần bạn Bán máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khéo léo một chút, biến tấu một chút, tường nhà bạn sẽ chẳng giống tường nhà ai và vô cùng bắt mắt. 1. Lõi giấy vệ sinh Thông thường chúng ta thường vứt nó vào thùng rác khi dùng hết giấy, nhưng bây giờ, hãy tận dụng nó để làm những tác phẩm nghệ thuật 3D. Chỉ mua một khung vải bạt, sau đó sơn trắng lên nền vải. Tiếp theo bạn lấy những lõi giấy vệ sinh, và làm theo cách bước dưới đây là bạn mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tphcm sẽ có một tác phẩm nghệ thuật rồi đấy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gập bẹp những lõi giấy vệ sinh xuống như thế này Cắt thành những đoạn nhỏ để tạo thành hình những cánh hoa Dùng keo gắn chúng lại thành hình bông hoa như thế này, sau đó gắn lên tấm bảng gỗ theo ngẫu hứng bạn muốn. Bạn có thể sơn các lõi giấy theo màu sắc mà mình thích. Vậy là bạn đã có một tác phẩm nghệ thuật rồi! 2. Vỏ đựng bánh ngọt Vẫn tiếp tục là ý tưởng từ sản phẩm quanh ta, và ý tưởng này có từ những chiếc đĩa giấy nhỏ đựng bánh ngọt như chúng ta thường thấy. Bạn chỉ việc lấy một chiếc đĩa giấy nhỏ, đặt trong một chiếc đĩa giấy to và gắn lại lên tường. Vẫn là cách sắp xếp ngẫu hứng, nhưng hãy thử nhìn xem, bạn đã có bức tường ưng mắt rồi đó! Đặc biệt là trên nền xanh nhẹ nhàng này, sự kết hợp với những chiếc đĩa giấy màu trắng thực sự đạt được hiệu quả tối đa cho căn phòng. Vẫn là những chiếc đĩa giấy, nhưng với một chút khéo léo thêm nữa, bạn sẽ biến những chiếc đĩa giấy này thành những bông hoa với chiếc nhụy xinh yêu màu đỏ như thế này (nhụy hoa bạn có thể dùng giấy decal để dán lên). Sau khi đã tạo hình được những bông hoa, bạn gắn chúng lên tường theo hình lượn sóng, vậy là bạn lại có một bức tường xinh rồi nhé! 3. Đa sắc màu với ý tưởng từ củ khoai tây Nếu như trong bếp nhà bạn có một vài củ khoai tây nhỏ, hãy thử dùng chúng để tạo nên bức tranh cho phòng nhà bạn theo hướng dẫn dưới đây nhé! Rất đơn giản nhưng lại khá hiệu quả. Cũng tương tự như cách lăn sơn thông thường, bạn chỉ việc cắt đôi củ khoai tây, Sau đó khoét một lỗ nhỏ ở giữa củ khoai tây, rồi nhét cục màu vào giữa và triện lên tẩm vải bạt. Sau đó bạn chỉ việc lồng kính vào từng bức tranh. Vậy là bạn đã có một bức tranh hoàn hảo. 4. Họa tiết từ vải Có lẽ khi nhìn tác phẩm này bạn sẽ nghĩ làm thế nào để làm được nó? Hoặc mình không thể làm được, nhưng thực tế là bạn có thể, bởi nó quá dễ dàng. Đầu tiên cắt các miếng xốp theo các kích thước và hình dạng khác nhau mà bạn thích. Chọn những mảnh vải có họa tiết bắt mắt như thế này. Dùng keo gắn vải lên bề mặt xốp Sau đó chỉ việc gắn chúng lên tường, xếp theo hình dạng bạn muốn. 5. Hoạt tiết zic zac Còn nếu bạn yêu thích kiểu họa tiết zic zac như thế này, đơn giản thôi! Vậy thì bạn chỉ cần kiếm vài chiếc hộp, sau đó dùng sơn xịt một lớp lót lên trên mặt hộp, dùng tiếp một hộp sơn màu trắng xịt bóng lên lớp sơn vừa mới xịt. Chờ cho lớp sơn khô đi, bạn dùng một tấm decal họa tiết hình zic zac, hoặc dùng tấm bìa hình zic zac, sau đó in hình xuống những chiếc hộp. Tiếp đó dùng băng dính dán theo đường zic zac, dùng các màu sơn khác nhau xịt lên chiếc hộp. Cuối cùng bạn bóc lớp băng dính vừa dán vào, vậy là bạn đã có những họa tiết zic zac này rồi đó. Gắn chúng lên tường theo ý thích bạn thôi! 6. Tranh trừu tượng Vẫn là những ý tưởng từ vải bạt và màu vẽ acrylic. Bạn căng vải lên khung, sau đó dùng những sợi băng dính nhỏ dán những đường gạch sọc ngẫu hững lên tấm vải. Tiếp đó dùng màu vẽ lên tấm vải (chú ý là kết hợp màu sắc sao cho hài hòa hoặc tạo hiệu ứng tốt nhất). Vậy là bạn đã có một bức tranh hay ho treo lên tường rồi nhé! 7. Bức tường tranh Nếu như bạn là người yêu du lịch, hay muốn nhìn thấy những khuôn mặt của những thành viên trong gia đình, hay những người bạn thương yêu, thì ý tưởng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khách sạn này thực sự là một ý tưởng hay ho cho bạn. In những tấm ảnh ra và gắn lên tường, mọi người có thể sẽ trầm trồ khi thấy những bức ảnh du lịch trên khắp mọi miền đất của bạn, hay ngẫu nhiên cười phá lên với những hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh của những đứa trẻ.


----------

